# Cat pee'd on new futon



## n8scstm (Jun 25, 2008)

I have two cats. One of them is about 8 or 9 the other is about 3. The older cat used to pee on stuff all the time till we had the carpet replaced, then she stopped. I just figured it was an odor in the carpet, poosibly another cats. That was 5 years ago. We moved, she never pee'd. Moved again, still no pee. Moved again, no pee. Moved to the current house 1 year ago and never once pee'd. I got a new futon from Target that has or at least had (till it got pee'd on) a new furniture smell. I cleaned it as good as I could but I know how cat urine is. Sure enough a week later the room began to smell funcky and I discovered 2 more spots on it. I have the liter box in the closet of the same room. What would make her do this. I'm assuming it's the older cat since she is the one that used to have the problem. Is there anything I can do to prevent this and is there anything to get the smell out since it's brand new. It's not machine washable, basically a big matress. Thanks for all your help in advance.


----------



## dittlekins (Jun 25, 2008)

It's hard telling what the cause may have been, but most people are going to tell you it may be a UTI. 

One good way to maybe see if that's the case is to watch both your cats (even if you think it's the older one) when they enter the litter box. Cats with a UTI will strain to urinate, may meow, and pass very little urine at a time.

This happened with my cat about a year ago. He got an infection and started peeing on our recliner. I've never quite been able to get the smell out, even though I've cleaned it countless times. For this reason he will still sometimes still pee in it (usually when the box needs to be cleaned). Ultimately if I wanted to solve the problem I'd have to get rid of the chair and eliminate his associate with that being a potty place. I'd hate for you to have to do that though, seeing as the futon is brand new.

Maybe try cleaning it several times, keeping a fan on it to air it out, and maybe keeping some kind of an obstruction on it when you aren't around so that cats can't get to that spot?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Ugh! Pee on a futon. What a drag!
The only thing that can really take out the smell is an enzymatic cleanser like Nature's Miracle. You need to really soak the area though. If you can, what I would do is take the mattress outside and soak it with N.M. and then just let it dry in the sun...for a long time. :roll: 
And, yes, I would check your cats out and see if someone has a UTI since that is the most common reason for a cat to suddenly pee outside the box.
Good luck!


----------



## n8scstm (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks. The urine went clear through so Im pretty sure there is no shortage of urine. And since the futon was new, Im pretty sure it had something to do with that item and not a UTI. Maybe she thinks its ugly or something. Maybe just a scent that attracts urine?


----------



## dittlekins (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, I don't know why more people don't bring this up but cats WILL go outside of their box simply if they feel it's too dirty (feel being the operative word). Usually it's something to do with the smell of the box that makes them think it's not up to their standards. 

A cat's instinct is to bury his waste so that he goes undetected by other animals. So it only makes sense that if the box is full or maybe smells strongly, the cat is going to look for another place they might deem a safe spot. Why it always seems to be furniture, I don't know.

I'm not trying to imply you don't keep your litter box clean, though. It's just that from my experience, even with an automatic litter box, one slip up of not changing the cartridge on the day I should have was enough to drive him to find someplace else to relieve himself. I've had other friends with multiple cats who maybe aren't as timely about cleaning the box, and you can see/smell "hot spots" from where the cats like to go if the box is full.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

> Well, I don't know why more people don't bring this up but cats WILL go outside of their box simply if they feel it's too dirty


Good point!

Just wanted to add..I guess the assumption (at least for me) is that if a cat always uses the box and suddenly stops, it's less likely that the box has suddenly not been cleaned or the cat has suddenly become more picky, but it is certainly a possibility.


----------



## dittlekins (Jun 25, 2008)

True, I guess I was just bringing that up because it's definitely been the case with my cat, and cats of relatives I have seen. But you are right, it would seem strange for a cat who consistently uses the box to stop and decide one day to go somewhere else. But, they are fussy creatures. Maybe something rubbed her the wrong way that day. If she keeps going outside the box in other places, it's more likely to be a UTI indeed.


----------



## n8scstm (Jun 25, 2008)

I just think it's weird that it corresponds to me bringing the new futon in the house. Am I crazy for thinking there can be a scent on things that screams, "Pee on me?"


----------

